# Germany: Internationale Orchideen-Schau der Orchideenfreunde Ostwestfalen-Lippe e.V.



## Marc (Jan 2, 2012)

This event is taking place soon:



> Der Verein der Orchideenfreunde Ostwestfalen-Lippe e.V. (OOWL) verantstaltet vom 01. bis 04. März 2012 im Kurpark von Bad Salzuflen die mittlerweile 22. Internationale Orchideen-Schau.
> 
> Auf der alle zwei Jahre stattfindenden großangelegten Schau zeigen zahlreiche Züchter und Liebhaber von Orchideen aus aller Welt exotische Blütenwunder aus Europa, Asien, Afrika, Mittel- und Südamerika sowie der Südsee.
> 
> ...









A list of the nurseries / companies that will attend the show:
http://www.oowl.de/Aussteller_2012.pdf

More information can be found here:
http://www.oowl.de/Ausstellung.htm

I'm planning on going there but I haven't set a date yet. Are there any other forum users here that will attend this event?


----------



## Dido (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe depends on what my customer wants. 
If I drive by I could get my birthday present.....


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was thinking about vistiting that event, but one weekend later is a orchid- show in munich. (Münchner Orchideenmarkt). That´s easier for me.
Best regards, Gina


----------



## Marc (Jan 2, 2012)

Dido said:


> Maybe depends on what my customer wants.
> If I drive by I could get my birthday present.....



Just keep us informed. 



Lycaste53 said:


> I was thinking about vistiting that event, but one weekend later is a orchid- show in munich. (Münchner Orchideenmarkt). That´s easier for me.
> Best regards, Gina



Quite understandable, same goes for me for the show in Munchen. Would like to see it but with Bad Salzufeln in March and Orchilim in April I'm allready set for the next year.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Marc,

I wish you a lot of fun, it is shown by the many rarities there Cyps .


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2012)

Less then two weeks and allready looking forward to it. I'll be there on saturdaymorning. Will start driving @ 6:30H in the morning.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi 

I will be there, representing MundiFlora.


Lars


----------



## Marc (Feb 27, 2012)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Hi
> 
> I will be there, representing MundiFlora.
> 
> ...



Cool I'll try to come by so we can shake hands. 

Happen to have a list of the goodies that you are going to sell?


----------



## billc (Feb 27, 2012)

What country is Lettland in German?

Bill


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2012)

billc said:


> What country is Lettland in German?
> 
> Bill



==> http://maps.google.lu/maps?hl=de&gs...esult&ct=title&resnum=3&sqi=2&ved=0CFEQ8gEwAg


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Feb 28, 2012)

Marc said:


> Cool I'll try to come by so we can shake hands.
> 
> Happen to have a list of the goodies that you are going to sell?



2	Ackermania palorae	2	20,00*€
6	Andinia dalstroemii	2	20,00*€
7	Andinia schizopetala	2	15,00*€
10	Batemania peruviana	1	20,00*€
12	Bifrenaria petiolaris	1	15,00*€
14	Bollea coelestis	1	20,00*€
15	Bollea ecuadorana	2	20,00*€
16	Brassavola ovaliformis	2	25,00*€
18	Campylocentrum colombianum	1	15,00*€
19	Catasetum callosum	1	20,00*€
21	Catasetum expansum	3	20,00*€
24	Catasetum macroglossum	2	20,00*€
25	Catasetum saccatum	2	20,00*€
26	Catasetum schunkei	1	30,00*€
30	Cattleya maxima	3	20,00*€
36	Cattleya trianae	3	20,00*€
38	Caucae phalaenopsis	2	20,00*€
39	Caucaea nubigena	2	20,00*€
40	Chaubardia heteroclita	2	20,00*€
42	Chaubardiella dalessandroi	2	20,00*€
44	Cischweinfia dasyandra	2	20,00*€
45	Cischweinfia popowiana	2	20,00*€
46	Cischweinfia suarezii	2	20,00*€
47	Cishweinfia rostrata	2	20,00*€
58	Cochlioda rosea	2	20,00*€
49	Cochlioda vulcanica	2	20,00*€
51	Comparetia macroplectron	3	
55	Cyclopogon lindleyanus	3	30,00*€
54	Cycnoches peruviana	1	20,00*€
60	Cyrtochilum edwardii	1	18,00*€
61	Cyrtochilum loxense	1	30,00*€
62	Cyrtochilum macranthum	2	25,00*€
65	Cyrtochilum villenaorum	1	25,00*€
66	Cyrtopodium paniculatum	2	30,00*€
67	Diadenium micranthum	3	30,00*€
70	Dipteranthus estradae	3	25,00*€
73	Dracula benedicti	2	25,00*€
74	Dracula cordobae	2	30,00*€
76	Dracula dianae	2	20,00*€
77	Dracula gigas	1	25,00*€
80	Dracula iricolor	1	30,00*€
81	Dracula lafleurii	1	25,00*€
86	Dracula navarrorum	2	60,00*€
87	Dracula platycrater	1	25,00*€
91	Dracula sodiroii	1	30,00*€
94	Dracula wallisii	1	20,00*€
95	Dryadella aurea orange	2	35,00*€
102	Embreea rodigasiana	2	15,00*€
104	Encyclia cordigera	2	20,00*€
105	Encyclia fragrans	3	20,00*€
106	Encyclia naranjapatensis	2	15,00*€
108	Encylia cordigera	3	40,00*€
109	Epidendrum angaritae	2	18,00*€
113	Epidendrum calanthum	1	20,00*€
114	Epidendrum capricornu	1	20,00*€
118	Epidendrum coryophorum	1	20,00*€
119	Epidendrum cylindrostachys	1	20,00*€
120	Epidendrum elegantissimun	1	20,00*€
123	Epidendrum hugomedinae	2	20,00*€
130	Epidendrum nocturnum	1	40,00*€
131	Epidendrum nocturnum var minor	1	20,00*€
137	Epidendrum sophronitoides	2	20,00*€
140	Fernandezia subbiflora	2	20,00*€
141	Gongora grossa	1	20,00*€
142	Gongora portentosa	1	25,00*€
143	Gongora rufescens	1	25,00*€
144	Gongora schaphephorus	2	25,00*€
149	Ida acaroi	2	25,00*€
151	Ida cinnabarina	2	35,00*€
153	Ida rikii	1	30,00*€
155	Kefersteinia oscarii	1	30,00*€
156	Kefersteinia pellita	1	25,00*€
159	Koellensteinia graminea	2	25,00*€
160	Koellensteinia ionoptera	1	25,00*€
161	Konantzia minutiflora	1	35,00*€
163	Lepanthes calodictyon	2	25,00*€
165	Lepanthes discolor	2	25,00*€
167	Lepanthes elegantula	1	25,00*€
172	Lepanthes hirtzii	2	25,00*€
180	Lepanthes zamorensis	2	25,00*€
170	Lepanthopsis acetabulum	2	25,00*€
187	Lycaste heynderycxii	1	25,00*€
188	Lycaste longipetala	2	30,00*€
189	Lycaste macrophylla	1	20,00*€
190	Lycaste nana	1	30,00*€
192	Lycaste schilleriana	1	35,00*€
193	Lycaste trifoliata	1	30,00*€
194	Lycaste xytrophora	1	30,00*€
196	Macroclinium manabinum	3	30,00*€
197	Masdevalla anachaeta	2	25,00*€
232	Masdevallia amabilis	2	25,00*€
200	Masdevallia angulata	1	20,00*€
203	Masdevallia ayabacana	2	30,00*€
205	Masdevallia bicolor	2	20,00*€
207	Masdevallia brachyura	1	20,00*€
208	Masdevallia carmenensis	1	20,00*€
210	Masdevallia chontalensis	1	20,00*€
212	Masdevallia coccinea	3	20,00*€
213	Masdevallia colossus	2	20,00*€
218	Masdevallia deformis	2	20,00*€
220	Masdevallia dimorphotricha	2	20,00*€
223	Masdevallia dura	1	20,00*€
226	Masdevallia glandulosa	1	25,00*€
231	Masdevallia macropus	2	25,00*€
241	Masdevallia picturata	1	25,00*€
243	Masdevallia princeps	1	25,00*€
244	Masdevallia pumila	1	30,00*€
245	Masdevallia racemosa	2	25,00*€
246	Masdevallia rosea	1	25,00*€
249	Masdevallia trochilus	2	25,00*€
251	Masdevallia ventricularia	2	20,00*€
339	Masdevallia zapatae	1	25,00*€
254	Masdevallis strobelii	2	20,00*€	
255	Maxillaria acutifolia	2	25,00*€
261	Maxillaria chacoensis	2	25,00*€
268	Maxillaria ecuadorense	2	35,00*€
270	Maxillaria fletcheriana	2	25,00*€
277	Maxillaria longipes	2	30,00*€
284	Maxillaria perryae	2	25,00*€
285	Maxillaria pseudoreichenheimiana	3	30,00*€
290	Maxillaria shepheardii	2	25,00*€
267	Maxillaria speciosa	1	25,00*€
291	Maxillaria striata	1	30,00*€
294	Miltoniopsis roezlii	2	25,00*€
304	Octomeria bomboizae	2	20,00*€
53	Odontoglossum cirrhosum	2	30,00*€
312	Odontoglossum dalessandroi	2	30,00*€
315	Odontoglossum harryanum	2	25,00*€
316	Odontoglossum kelgelganii	2	25,00*€
318	Odontoglossum polyxanthum	2	25,00*€
326	Oncidium aureum	2	20,00*€
331	Oncidium fuscatum	2	25,00*€
332	Oncidium hastilabium	2	30,00*€
335	Oncidium nanum	2	25,00*€
336	Oncidium rhodostictum	2	25,00*€
337	Ornithocephalus bicornis	1	25,00*€
338	Ornithocephalus polyodon	2	25,00*€
340	Ornitocephalus manabina	1	25,00*€
341	Otoglossum coronarium	2	30,00*€
343	Paphinia herrerae pink	2	25,00*€
345	Peristeria lindenii	1	35,00*€
346	Peristeria pendula	2	25,00*€
347	Platystelle umbellata	3	25,00*€
349	Plectrophora cultrifolia	2	20,00*€
350	Plectrophora suarezii	2	20,00*€
351	Plectrophora triquetra	2	20,00*€
359	Pleurothallis chamensis	2	20,00*€
365	Pleurothallis index	2	25,00*€
370	Pleurothallis lynniana	1	30,00*€
374	Pleurothallis phymatoidea x teaguei	2	30,00*€
376	Pleurothallis restrepioides	2	30,00*€
377	Pleurothallis rowleei	2	30,00*€
380	Pleurothallis shuarii	3	25,00*€
382	Pleurothallis tarantula	2	30,00*€
383	Pleurothallis teagueii	2	40,00*€
386	Porroglossum schrammii	2	30,00*€
394	Prosthecheae livida	2	25,00*€
395	Psychopsis kramerianum	1	35,00*€
396	Psygmorchis pusilla	2	20,00*€
397	Restrepia condorensis	1	25,00*€
398	Restrepia cymbula	1	25,00*€
400	Restrepia falkenbergii	2	25,00*€
401	Restrepia guttulata	2	25,00*€
404	Restrepia purpurea	1	30,00*€
405	Restrepia trichoglossa	1	25,00*€
407	Rodriguezia batemanii	1	25,00*€
408	Rodriguezia chasei	1	25,00*€
409	Rodriguezia granadensis	1	25,00*€
410	Rodriguezia pulchra	1	25,00*€
411	Rodriguezia refracta	1	25,00*€
412	Rodriguezia satipoana	1	25,00*€
413	Rodriguezia secunda	1	20,00*€
414	Rudolfiella floribunda	3	20,00*€
418	Scaphosepalum swertiifolium	2	25,00*€
423	Schomburgkia moyobambae	1	35,00*€
424	Schomburgkia rosea	1	30,00*€
425	Schomburgkia splendida	1	35,00*€
426	Scuticaria mooreana	2	50,00*€
427	Scuticaria salesiana	2	50,00*€
428	Selenipedium aequinoctiale	2	150,00*€
432	Sigmatostallix eliae	1	20,00*€
438	Sobralia gentryii	1	30,00*€
439	Sobralia gloriosa	1	30,00*€
440	Sobralia powelli	1	25,00*€
444	Stanhopea connata	2	25,00*€
445	Stanhopea jenishiana	2	25,00*€
447	Stanhopea stevensonii	2	35,00*€
458	Telipogon andicola	2	25,00*€
457	Telipogon hutchinsonii	1	25,00*€
460	Trichocentrum albo-coccineum	1	25,00*€
461	Trichocentrum brandtiae	1	25,00*€
462	Trichocentrum fuscum	1	25,00*€
463	Trichocentrum pulchrum	1	25,00*€
464	Trichocentrum tigrinum	3	20,00*€
465	Trichoceros antennifer	2	20,00*€
466	Trichoceros oñensii


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Feb 28, 2012)

And


471	Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes	2	20,00*€
472	Trichosalpinx dura	2	20,00*€
475	Trisetella abbreviata	1	20,00*€
476	Trisetella andreettae	1	20,00*€
477	Trisetella dydima	1	25,00*€
483	Zelenkoa onusta	2	20,00*€
484	Zootrophion dayanum	2	20,00*€

Drop by and say hello 


Lars


----------



## Trimorph (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll be there too, but already thursday morning.

Trimorph


----------



## Marc (Feb 29, 2012)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Drop by and say hello
> 
> 
> Lars



Thanks for the list and I'll try not to forget to drop by.


----------



## Marc (Mar 2, 2012)

In 12 hours I'll be on my way to Germany. YEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BSU Here I come!


----------



## Dido (Mar 2, 2012)

Have some fun and bring some pics with you .


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 2, 2012)

Where's the jealous smiley?!


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

Did a quick run through all the pictures I took, so here they are. Starting of with some overview shots.

Lots of slippers.





Show champion, Angreacum sesquipedale


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

There were trees to be seen that were geneticaly engineered so their flowers were very similar to Paph. Lippenwunder











:rollhappy:






A very big Oerstedela centradenia





Coelogyne christata


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

And now the slippers, which for some strange reason form the biggest part of the foto collection. :rollhappy:


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

And now for the people who like terrestrial orchids


----------



## Marc (Mar 4, 2012)

All in all it was an interesting show to visit with lots of vendors as well. Allthough the huge amount of Phalaenopsis and Nobile hybrids was sometimes painfull to see. But as long as the companies can stay in buiseniss with selling these goods I'm happy.

It was also very nice to meet Lars and unfortunately I didn't have the chance to say bye when we left the event. 

Of course I didn't come home empty handed, I ended up buying a Pleione aurita and a variegated Dendrobium moniliforme which has yellow / light green markings on the edge of the leaves. It also has a keike which allready has been removed and given a home on a moss ball. The mother plant will also undergo this treatment as it is currently mounted.

I love the smell of the moniliforme, it's not as heavy as certain australian dendro's can be.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot for sharing. Love the Paph. esquirolei album. Was that a light haynaldianum on the left?


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a nice, healthy-looking moniliforme!


----------



## Dido (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the pics. 
Nice Cyp you have seen there


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 5, 2012)

A well flowered Show champion (Angraecum) !!!! Nice jackii and malipo side by side!!!! 

Thanks for all those pics!!!!

Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for the tour!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pics Marc!! Very nice!


----------



## Hera (Mar 5, 2012)

Fantastic selection of paphs in the show. Looks like fun.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! Great pictures!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2012)

Great pics!


----------

